
The Ayn Rand Institute bootstrapped its way to a PPP Loan of at least $350K - aaronbrethorst
https://lithub.com/the-ayn-rand-institute-bootstrapped-its-way-to-a-ppp-loan-of-at-least-350k/
======
maxharris
Here's what the Ayn Rand Institute has to say about the ethics of taking that
PPP loan:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUAnSjLv3Bc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUAnSjLv3Bc)
(short video, just 3:59 long)

[https://newideal.aynrand.org/to-take-or-not-to-
take/](https://newideal.aynrand.org/to-take-or-not-to-take/)

